# Our baby girl turns 1 today (lots of party pics)



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

It's Shadow's 1st Birthday. :birthday:
We did most of her celebrating yesterday. Lots of prezzies and a small party.
Her favorite color is pink as you will notice. LOL










Shadow's presents




















Her best friend Tux


















I didn't know this was supposed to be a pool party! 









Shadow trying out some new toys.









Shadow's special cup cakes. yum yum









Thanks mum and dad I had a great day!!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday beautiful Shadow :birthday::happyboogie: She looks so adorable with her party hat! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the last one :wub: Wow look how many pressies she got!!!!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL I love it that is an awesome party


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday pretty girl...gotta have PINK!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

She is so spoilt. My youngest son insisted on buying her her own pink personalized bath towel. lol the lady at the shop thought it was really cute that he was being so particular about his color choices, when she asked what name to put on the towel the look on her face was priceless. "Oh, it's for a dog? A German shepherd dog?" "Yep, she will be 1 and she likes pink!". 
We started her day at our house with her best friend Tux.
Then we went to the dog park to meet the love of her life Kujo (my nieces GSD) and to share more cake and prezzies.
Today is a day of rest! lol


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yay happy B-day Shadow! Looks like you threw a great party for her


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Pretty girl. I love that last pic!


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Pretty Girl!!


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday -


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

very purdy  happy BDAY


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

It looks like an awesome birthday party! Happy Birthday Shadow!!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL how cute.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Shadow. Here's wishing you many more happy ones.


----------

